# Salt fork early muzzleloader



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone do any good? I Hunted Thursday thru Saturday and didn't even see a deer. Got to scout a few spots for my daughters controlled hunt. Should be a good opportunity for her.


----------



## donlon88 (Oct 16, 2009)

my dad said that a couple of people he knows got 4 last weekend, nothing to write home about just 3 does and a spike


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

seen one doe, and 3,898 other hunters. i even had a few amish guys ask me if i seen anything as they repeatedly walked passed me , a few without guns, (doing a deer drive) no respect for other hunters.. i wont go back for that hunt again


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I didnt see as many hunters as i expected. It was my first year down there and I saw some good country. Maybe next year I can make opening day.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hunted with the Kegg man. Should have blasted a doe at 30 yards but i wanted her to turn broadside. Oh well she took off after smelling me faster then she ran up on me. I have to agree the amish (not all) have no respect for other hunters on private or public land. They will walk in areas where they know there are hunters sitting. I dont get it. I am the first person not to go to an area where i may even only think someone is. They will walk right up to where you are sitting. I dont get it. I am not against them i just wish most of them would play by some simple rules--respect other hunters. Now with that said there are other hunters that do this. I guess when im in the woods i dont want anyone walking close to where i am sitting.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

And i most likely will hunt there again on opening day. But love my private land all other times.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I had an Amish cousin of mine telling me of these Akron guys that had nerve to set up in the middle of their drive. Always the Akron guys he said.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

sorryfor the hijack,but i couldn't help it.

papa....................LMAO


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I read somewhere that the amish are responsible for global warming, as well as the increased cover charge to most jiggly bars.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I read somewhere that the amish are responsible for global warming, as well as the increased cover charge to most jiggly bars.


Not to mention they have been known to cause Jock Itch, RingWorm, Psoriasis, and Tetter!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Ummm, whats a tetter?


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I read somewhere that the amish are responsible for global warming, as well as the increased cover charge to most jiggly bars.


I still hurt from laughing!! I got this mental image of two Amish guys in a a jiggly bar. "What do you think about that, Yoder?"


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

lol we all laugh now but when they sneak on and hunt your land then act like they dont understand you! as there riding away with a van full of dear that they harvested on your property. not too [email protected]


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> Ummm, whats a tetter?


http://www.answers.com/topic/tetter


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

sam kegg said:


> lol we all laugh now but when they sneak on and hunt your land then act like they dont understand you! as there riding away with a van full of dear that they harvested on your property. not too [email protected]


Its not funny at all but I have honestly run into more NON-Amish buttheads in the woods than Amish, even met a few from Akron but I will not call a whole group bad because of some bad apples. What is your ancestry SamKegg? 

As far as driving deer on public land, Cry Me A River! Its public, its going to happen and chances are it won't be just Amish doing it! If they tresspassed and poached deer call the law. I have seen and come across quite a few poachers in both hunting and fishing and honestly have no respect for any of them, REGUARDLESS of what race, religion, Sexual preferance, etc etc.

I tried to make a funny to get the point across and not seem like a jack wad but apparently you either missed the point or you are to bigoted to care!

Appologies to HuntinBull for the HighJack.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Every Amish I ever had dealing with was *trash*, yeah I guess Im a bigot too.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

i wasnt being bigoted,, far as public land big deal, but when you see orange you dont walk up and say seen anything, and then have your friends walk by ,,,im gonna start saying ya i seen two bucks welp now your here i can go good luck.(no respect there for other hunters) ive seen allot of but heads as well who dont have respect for other hunters... has far as my ancentry it sure as hell isnt amish!!!! what is yours amish? well you sir would be the bigoted, your not allowed internet or electric for that matter, just allowed to ride on the rodes that taxpayers(TAXPAYERS) pay for and hunt on public lands that are paid for by tax payers, as far as calling the law to get tresspasser off my land,i call them after i handle the tresspassers(its my right) so it looks like you have never have hand to deal with amish on or near your land or you just dont know what your talking about

sorry bull this thread as went the wrong direction,






Papascott said:


> Its not funny at all but I have honestly run into more NON-Amish buttheads in the woods than Amish, even met a few from Akron but I will not call a whole group bad because of some bad apples. What is your ancestry SamKegg?
> 
> As far as driving deer on public land, Cry Me A River! Its public, its going to happen and chances are it won't be just Amish doing it! If they tresspassed and poached deer call the law. I have seen and come across quite a few poachers in both hunting and fishing and honestly have no respect for any of them, REGUARDLESS of what race, religion, Sexual preferance, etc etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Scott, who the hell are you to call this man a bigot? Have you seen or what this man has seen or experienced? He hit the nail on the head about this certain group of individuals who do have absolutely no respect for other hunters regard.

Yes there are some Amish who probably do respect other hunters, but as a whole, which obviously a whole lot of people on this site have seen, they do not care where they hunt, or what they do to other hunters.

Its funny, I have fished Lake Erie my entire life and every time the DNR boat is around a pack of boats, the first boat that they check is a charter boat full of Amish. Are they bigots too? Or maybe they have learned from past experience?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Martin read again I asked if he was to bigoted to care or did not catch my hint? I have never met the guy but I do have amish relatives, married in and way back in my own blood line like pre 1800s. 

One legged Josh, Then you are a Bigot.

SamKegg, I know lots of land owners that will not let anyone form the big cities hunt their land. This does not make city folk all bad just that they don't care to mess with them. I have been walked up on in the woods many times, never an Amishman. I have had drives put on while hunting the same woods. again never Amish. I have met several Amish that were scumbags, met several that were good people too. 

As for the tresspassers, How do you "deal with them yourself"?


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

how do i deal with tresspassers? they see the wrong end of the barrel. 






Papascott said:


> Martin read again I asked if he was to bigoted to care or did not catch my hint? I have never met the guy but I do have amish relatives, married in and way back in my own blood line like pre 1800s.
> 
> One legged Josh, Then you are a Bigot.
> 
> ...


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Now back to the post, HUNTINGBULL.I was told that the youth hunts at salt fork produced some nice deer last year. One thing i did learn is that you gotta get in there early. I hope you guys get one or at least see one


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

sam kegg said:


> how do i deal with tresspassers? they see the wrong end of the barrel.


Thanks, that says alot.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Papascott said:


> I have never met the guy but I do have amish relatives, married in and way back in my own blood line like pre 1800s.


I call B.S! 

If you had Amish in your bloodline you would be able to grow a far better beard that that scagly mess that is glued to your face


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

im not a racist. during alot of public hunts in my time, there is always large numbers of amish. They love to put on a drive. And it has actually help a few times. However when i get in the woods early, set up and ready for some deer action it never falls that they walk through my area without even thinking twice. We have several cars park at the sites and it doesnt seem to stop them. If we see cars park in an area we will move somewhere else giving whom ever is there the courtesy they deserve. We spend to much money and time scotting an area to have someone walk right by your area. That just ruins they morning. This is true of others not just amish. i want my courtesy i give out. 

We hunted a private area for about 8years. The farmer loved us and always would spend several hours talking to us. We always offered to help him around the farm but never took us up on it. There were others that hunted this area as well. It always produced tons of deer for us to harvest. About 600+acreas. There were amish that would also hunt this area. About 5 years ago we stopped down the sunday before gun season. We drove around to see several no treaspassing signs. We went to the farmer and he told us that the amish made him a money offer to lease the land that he couldnt refuse. Now granted the trip was set and we had alot of money spent. We ask if we could hunt that week and he said we would have to ask the amish folks. Granted we bow hunted there 2 weeks prior to this. We ended hunting egypt valley that next morning then at lunch time we went to the farm and asked the amish if we could hunt the other side they did not go onto. They told us NO! I explained to them how long we have been coming here and we even talked to them in prior years when they would come down to hunt the land. With that said and them telling us NO, this has really set a bad seed in my brain. I will say not all amish would be this way but this group could just kiss my you know what. 

90% of the hunters and land owners i have meet over the years have been a pleasure meeting and chatting with. All i ask is to give the hunters the courtesy that i was raised to and give to ever person i come across. I will say we are plessed to have another large track of farm land to hunt now. Problem is the farmers are aging fast and we will have to start looking for another track in a few years.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Sounds like they beat you to the punch. If your group paid to lease the land, would you welcome the amish group to hunt on it?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Touche'! Touche'!


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

yes i would have aloud them to hunt before i knew how these individuals were.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

ahh dude they asked to hunt that land we let them, then next year they leased it and wouldnt let us hunt on it,,, i was down south yesterday my aunt said that some amish were scouting her land. they asked her if they could hunt it, she asked me what do i do? i told her to burn every inch of her property before for she lets them hunt, so the answer was NO. they hunt the poperty near by and i have had to run them off before i guess they cant read the no tresspassing signs, this year i will confiscate there guns 



rrtresp28 said:


> yes i would have aloud them to hunt before i knew how these individuals were.


----------

